# Civ 5 bleibt unter Win 10 nach Ladebildschirm hängen



## Kankras (28. März 2016)

*Civ 5 bleibt unter Win 10 nach Ladebildschirm hängen*

Moin,

wie im Titel schon steht bleibt bei mir Civ 5 nach dem Ladebildschirm hängen. Das Spiel lässt sich dann nichtmal mehr über Taskmanager beenden. Win 10 wurde komplett frisch aufgespielt und unter Win 8 lief es auch ohne Probleme. 
Nachdem ich Civ 5 installiert hatte startete es zunächst normal. Als ich dann aber die Grafikeinstellungen und Auflösung hochgestellt hatte fing der ganze Ärger an. Habe dann manuell in der Grafikconfig alles wieder runtergeregelt (kam ja nicht mehr ins Spiel),
dies brachte aber auch keine Besserung.

Hat vielleicht einer einen Tipp oder paar Lösungsansätze für mich?

System:

Mein PC

Prozessor: Xeon E3 1231V3 
Mainboard: MSI Z97 PC Mate 
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Ares 16GB 2400 
Festplatte(n): SSD: 850 EVO 500 GB 2x HDD: 500GB 2TB 
Grafikkarte: R9 390 Nitro (Treiberversion: 16.3.1)
Netzteil: BeQuiet E10 CM 500 W 
Gehäuse: Antec 902 V3 
Betriebssystem: Windows 10


----------



## Goldini50 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Civ 5 bleibt unter Win 10 nach Ladebildschirm hängen*

Schon mal versucht es im Kompatibilitätsmodus zu öffnen ?


----------



## Kankras (6. April 2016)

*AW: Civ 5 bleibt unter Win 10 nach Ladebildschirm hängen*

Hat sich mit einer älteren Treiberversion erledigt das Problem. Komisch ist es aber trotzdem.

Danke


----------

